# Piebald Cob Brewood Stafford



## Cuffey (27 December 2010)

http://www.nedonline.co.uk/public/ViewUserAddedDetails.aspx?e=
S]WPP	P
UWPUVR

Reported on 26-Dec-2010

Harriet Stolen from a field in Brewood, Stafford.  
Small picture in link--Farmkey passport so assume freezemarked but not given

Identification information --Born 2001
Current Height  Not given
Current Colour Piebald 
Detailed Description 

Head - Thin stripe from upper forehead down to flesh marked muzzle. Simple whorl eye level on midline.
Left Foreleg - White with stripe extending up outside.
Right Foreleg - White to knee extending to elbow behind.
Left Hindleg - White.
Right Hindleg - White.
Body - Mainly white over neck and shoulders with stripes down either side of rump. Lower 1/3 crest whorl left neck. Bilateral stifle whorls 11/2 ins above point of stifle with feathering upwards.


----------



## pixi (27 December 2010)

ive put her on face book groups to help circulate her pic


----------



## Crazydancer (27 December 2010)

Worryingly close to home.  
I've sent on to horsey FB friends to circulate.


----------



## Llewellyn (28 December 2010)

Does she have no better pictures and any chance of a height?
Was he clipped out when taken? Freezemark?
There are tonnes of coloured cobs around here. While once they would stand out now they are ten a penny.


----------



## Cuffey (28 December 2010)

Llewellyn said:



			Does she have no better pictures and any chance of a height?
Was he clipped out when taken? Freezemark?
There are tonnes of coloured cobs around here. While once they would stand out now they are ten a penny.
		
Click to expand...

I am a bit ''irritated'' as no contact details on NEDonline, people usually leave email address so I have no way of requesting more info.

I have emailed Farmkey for FM but their office closed til 4th Jan


----------



## minger (28 December 2010)

i know this mare,id say she about 15hh 15.1hh. lovely cob. i hope they find her soon.


----------



## soulfull (28 December 2010)

hope they find her.  That is worrying close to me too !


----------



## minger (28 December 2010)

i have pics of her on my facebook account should anyone want to share them,i just dont know how to put them on here sorry


----------



## Cuffey (29 December 2010)

Very distinctive spot on muzzle


----------



## pixi (29 December 2010)

its so worrieing that some low life scum wants nice horses n just goes n steals them not a care for the owners or horses they steal. just money grabing scum.and the police are more botherd about stolen motor bikes than horses heart breaking especially at christmas time


----------



## Tinseltoes (29 December 2010)

Hope she is found soon.


----------



## goodhoof (5 January 2011)

minger said:



			i know this mare,id say she about 15hh 15.1hh. lovely cob. i hope they find her soon.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Any chance we can have some contact details for this lady as we may be able to offer some support and help. We used to run the SHR and UK horsewatch site.
We are in Brewood and I have only just found out about this little mare which is worrying as half the village know and the other half are completely unaware.


----------



## Cuffey (5 January 2011)

goodhoof said:



			Hi Any chance we can have some contact details for this lady as we may be able to offer some support and help. We used to run the SHR and UK horsewatch site.
We are in Brewood and I have only just found out about this little mare which is worrying as half the village know and the other half are completely unaware.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry I still do not have direct contact with owner
Without a Crime Number Horsewatch will not put it out in newsletter or add to SHR
I have asked Farmkey to contact registered owner as passport is with them.


----------

